# Booking with Warners



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

When booking on line for Warners show, to stay on the MHF site do I have to quote my MHF number and where do I find it? The only membership number I can find starts with MHF and is 13 digits long, surely it isn't that one :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is your subscriber number shown on the home page e.g. MHF2TTVJA2****


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Warners*

I just put in my user name - it works!!

Sundial


----------

